# Zu alt für den Freeride-Einstieg???



## Patrik_87 (12. September 2010)

hi, ich fahr jetzt seit 6 monaten CC und touren. Aber schon von Anfang an reizt mich das FR,dem ich mich jetzt mal langsam annehmen will.
nun bin ich 23 und merke dass es einige Blockaden im Kopf gibt, Steilabfahrten, längere Treppen,usw.

Was kann man dagegen tun???
oder bin ich schlicht zu alt???

Gruß aus Wiesbaden
Patrik


----------



## syn_error (12. September 2010)

hehe 23 und zu alt, jetzt mach mal halblang. 
muss ja nicht gleich zu anfang die brutale abfahrt werden, wenn leichtere sachen gemeistert hast kommt die lust auf was steileres/schnelleres von selbst.
übung macht den meister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (12. September 2010)

Hä? Ich habe erst mit 32 richtig mit freeriden bzw. DH-fahren angefangen. Klar denkt man etwas mehr über die Folgen nach als mit 17, aber es ist vor allem eine Frage der Gewöhnung.

Das Alter ist sicher nicht der Grund für deine Blockaden, vielmehr die fehlende Routine und die noch nicht so sichere Radbeherrschung.
Wenn du erst 6 Monate bikest ist das völlig normal. Wenn du schnell Fortschritte machen willst, ist ein Techniktraining hilfreich. Es geht auch ohne, dauert aber je nach Talent deutlich länger. Also üben, üben, üben und häufiger mal mit Leuten fahren die eine bessere Fahrtechnik haben. Da kann man sich viel abgucken oder Tipps bekommen.


----------



## Patrik_87 (12. September 2010)

cool danke =D
also ganz nach dem prinzip: "jeder fängt mal klein an"!

habt ihr für mich noch ein paar anfängertipps??? so im allgemeinen


----------



## Dosenbrot (12. September 2010)

Es gibt kein "zu alt". Nur "zu viel Schiß".


----------



## thomas79 (12. September 2010)

Definitiv zu alt! Auf keinen Fall weiterprobieren, das wird nichts mehr!
Ich würd mir mal ein Trekkingrad anschauen, in dem Alter. Vielleicht wär ein Pedelec eine Option 

Im ernst: Einfach das machen was Spaß macht. Am besten mit Leuten fahren, die besser sind, da lernt man am meisten!


----------



## edik. (12. September 2010)

Also ich bin 24 Jahre jung und fahre jetzt ca. 4 Jahre MTB. Ich bin 3 Jahre lang mit meinem Hardtail einige Trails im Schneckentempo gefahren bei denen ich immer dachte "Alter, das war mal schwierig". Vor einigen Monaten hab ich mir nun ein Enduro gekauft und nun fliege ich über den selben Trail ohne die Bremse anzutippen. Also meine Blockaden sind ziemlich schnell verflogen. Einfach mal Hirn ausschalten [zumindest teilweise]


----------



## Schnitte (12. September 2010)

also ich habe auch mit 20 angefangen und bin vorher nur rennrad gefahren. da biste erst steif wenn du auf einmal über wurzeln bergab sollst. aber im ernst, mach nur so schnell wie du dich wohl fühlst. je mehr übung du hast umso mehr sicherheit kommt

P.S.: mein freund hat mir 25 angefangen ;-)


----------



## Patrik_87 (12. September 2010)

cool, also sobald ich meinen neuen hardtailrahmen hab (mein alter fullyrahmen) hat sich ja feierlich verabschiedet gehts wieder auf die piste =D
naja ein bisschen bergabfahren(gelegentlich auch bergabfallen) tu ich ja schon, nur halt nit unbedingt schnell und sicher in ruppigerengelände.

was kann man eigentlich einem hardtail mit 100mm FOX_gabel alles zumuten???


----------



## Schnitte (12. September 2010)

naja wenn du richtig fahren kannst, kann man einiges anstellen damit
aber gerade zum lernen ist etwas mehr federweg besser, da dadurch fehler besser ausgeglichen werden...
was färhst du denn nun? hardtail oder fully? kam jetzt in dem text nicht so deutlich rüber...


----------



## Patrik_87 (12. September 2010)

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein Tourenfully, aber der Rahmen ist beim Überfahren einer Bodenwelle gebrochen, und es ist wohl leider kein Garatiefall, und jetzt reicht das geld erstmal nurnoch für ein Hardtailrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (12. September 2010)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> habt ihr für mich noch ein paar anfängertipps??? so im allgemeinen




Den User "Dosenbrot" auf die Ignorierliste setzen.


----------



## funbiker9 (12. September 2010)

Ich hab mir 26 angefangen und gedacht, daß wird wohl nie was. Mittlerweile ( nach 3 Jahren ) klappt es aber richtig gut.


----------



## Veyron (12. September 2010)

Also ich habe dieses Jahr (mit 26) mit Biken begonnen! Mittlerweile ist es kein Hobby mehr von mir sondern eine richtige Leidenschaft geworden. Die km spielen keine Rolle für mich sondern nur der Spass und ich glaube den habe ich nur beim Freeriden. Es ist nie zu Spät damit zu beginnen, anfangs hast du Angst aber diese vergeht mit der Zeit. Wenn ich bedenke wo ich Anfangs das Bike noch heruntergetragen habe fahre ich jetzt ohne Probleme runter. Kauf dir Protektoren damit minimierst du das Verletzungsrisiko und es verstärkt dein Selbstbewusstsein , schau dir Bikemovies und Clips auf Youtube an dann lernst du dazu und kauf dir gute Ausrüstung und Bikes, sie kosten zwar aber es ist immer noch billiger wie ein Motorrad und es bring dir sehr viel mehr wie ein Motorrad.


----------



## Patrik_87 (13. September 2010)

ja das mit der leidenschaft kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich bin zwar bis jetzt nur CC gefahren oder mal nen technischen trail aber allein das macht schon nen riesen fun =D
deswegen fuchst es mich ja so wegen den besch**** Rahmenbruch, das versaut mir das ganze sache im Moment total.
Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## jan84 (13. September 2010)

Die Probleme lösen sich mit der Bikeerfahrung. Klar geht dass, bei vielen, mit 14 schneller als mit mitte 20 oder älter, aber das wird . Hab mim Biken auch "erst" mit 22 angefangen, der Spaß an den härteren Sachen (technisch schweres Gelände, Downhill) kam auch erst nach guten drei Jahren. 

Auch wenn, gerade hier im Forum, oft die Klappe aufgerissen wird wie tolle Freerider, Downhiller oÄ doch alle sind, auf dem Trail / im Bikepark sieht man erstaunlich wenige davon . Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Geh die Sache locker an, der Spaß ist die Hauptsache. Such dir ne nette Gruppe mit der du regelmäßig fährst, bringt fahr- und spaßtechnisch oft auch sehr viel. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## dubbel (13. September 2010)

Eine Frage des Alters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (13. September 2010)

ich hab auch erst mit 23 angefangen.

glaub mir, du bist NICHT zu alt.

üben üben üben, und du wirst schnell besser werden.

mit erfahrenen bikern fahren bringt auch sehr viel.


----------



## Schnitte (13. September 2010)

nun man sieht ja ab und zu jmd. mit nem hardtail die strecken runter heizen, meins wäre es ehrlich gesagt nichts. da habe ich doch lieber ein Fully was mir ein paar Fehlerchen verzeiht...
an deiner stelle würde ich den winter jetzt zum sparen nutzen damit du im frühjahr los legen kannst ;-) 
ansonsten schau dir videos bei mpora.com oder bike movies wie seasons an. jaja so fahren werden wir wohl alle nie können, aber schon beim zuschauen kann man ne menge lernen ;-)


----------



## Sardic (13. September 2010)

Ich fange auch erst mit 21 an. Hab das jemadn erzählt der CC seit dem 13 Lebensjahr fährt, daraufhin hab ich ihm geantwortet: na und? Ich will nur meinen Spass und da ist es egal wie alt ich bin.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2010)

Für viele ist Freeride ja Parken und nicht so sehr steile schwierige Trails im Gelände - 
das ist ja auch eigentlich ganz normales Mountainbiken und geht folglich auch mit jedem halbwegs vernünftigem MTB - viel Federweg hilft v.A. bei Drops und Rumpeltrails. 

Ich bin mit 13 mit meinem 3-Gangrad auch das gefahren, was man heute Trails nennt. MTBs gabs nicht, Federung schon gar nicht. Mit Freeride hab ich mit Ende 40 angefangen (Bikeparks, Alpentrails), das geht schon, auch wenn es eben nicht so schnell klappt als wie mit 13...


----------



## Gudyo (13. September 2010)

Hi,
ich bin 48 und war voriges Jahr zum ersten mal im Bikepark. Also kannst du gar nicht zu alt sein. Such dir einen guten Guide der über das "schau mal was ich alles kann" raugewachsen ist und mit ein paar Tips und Tricks kommste beihnahe jede Strecke runter. Sehr zu empfehlen (aber leider recht teuer) sind Freeridecamps oder Fahrtechniktraining. 
Gruß Friedhelm 

Auch Chickenways wollen gefahren werden!


----------



## itchyp (13. September 2010)

Ich bin jetzt 26 und hab auch erst vor einem Jahr damit angefangen. Dummerweise kam Anfang dieses Sommers noch ein Schlüsselbeinbruch dazu der mich prinzipiell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen (um nicht zu sagen auf NULL) zurück geworfen hat. 

Trotzdem fange ich jetzt wieder langsam an und hab mich erstmal komplett mit Protektoren ausgestattet. 

Technik und Kondition trainiere ich in einem heimischen hügeligen kleinen Waldgebiet. Bikeparkbesuche werden wohl erst nächstes Jahr wieder gemacht.

Was ich damit sagen will: Versuch nicht irgendwen zu imitieren und fahre nichts wo dein Inneres Ich Nein sagt. Fahre aus Spaß und so gehts zwar langsam aber sicher voran.


----------



## Patrik_87 (13. September 2010)

hey danke für eure tipps, dann werd ich mal den berg rocken =D
ein paar leute hab ich schon, zwar keine "Freerider" aber erfahrene Biker und n paar endurofahrer. Mal schauen was draus wird=D


----------



## chaz (13. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand mal auf´s bike helfen? Ich bin 39....


----------



## Hopi (13. September 2010)

Mein Tip für dich, such dir eine lockere Gruppe die Trailtouren fährt und wenn Du merkst, dass dir das nicht mehr reicht, suchst Du dir eine Gruppe die weiter geht.
In WI gibt es zwar die Gravity Pilots, die sind aber vielleicht noch etwas zu stark für dich.
Also schau ins Localforum und such dir eine Gruppe die normale Touren mit Trailanteilen fahren. Da wirst Du für den Anfang am meisten lernen.


----------



## Benie70 (13. September 2010)

kann mich hier nur den meisten Vorredner anschließen, 
habe selber erst deutlich später mit technischem Mountainbiken angefangen. 
Sicherlich lernt man etwas langsamer, mit etwas weniger Risikobereitschaft, aber das spielt doch nicht die entscheidende Rolle. 
Und 6 Monate ist wirklich nicht lange, Du wirst Dich nach Jahren noch immer weiter entwickeln.
Wichtig ist: Lass Dir die Zeit, die DU brauchst, achte auf  DEINE "Kopfsperre" (wenn der Kopf zu macht, dann lass es - nächstes Mal geht vielleicht schon), such Dir ein paar nette Leute, die nicht nur loshetzen sonder sich auch mal Zeit nehmen, eine knifflige Stelle zu analysieren und Tips geben wie es leichter geht, und mach ruhig mal ein Fahrtechnik Training, es hat noch keinem geschadet von jemandem der es kann ein paar Tips und Korrekturen zu bekommen. 

Ansonsten: üben, üben, üben......viel Spass dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaH2 (13. September 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Auch Chickenways wollen gefahren werden!





Genau, so sehe ich das auch. War früher in den 1980ern Strassenradler, dann in den 1990er CC Fahrer, dann in den 2000er CC Fully Fahrer und seit 2 Jahren DH/Freerider. Am Anfang war erst mal rollen und schieben angesagt, dann kam auch noch das "okay, die Kurbeln sind zum Beschleunigen" Gefühl dazu, wo ich vorher geschoben habe rolle ich und wo ich gerollt bin benutze ich die Kurbeln und Chickenways zu fahren ist für mich keine Schande. Es geht ja um den Spaß an der Sache und nicht darum sich möglichst schnell in den Rollstuhl zu bringen. Insgesamt kann man nur sagen, die Erfahrung machts, wenn man sich eingewöhnt hat kommt man fast jede Strecke heile runter, ohne die Strecke ein paar mal abgefahren zu sein direkt runterknallen ist Irrsinn.. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## jan84 (14. September 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Tip für dich, such dir eine lockere Gruppe die Trailtouren fährt und wenn Du merkst, dass dir das nicht mehr reicht, suchst Du dir eine Gruppe die weiter geht.
> In WI gibt es zwar die Gravity Pilots, die sind aber vielleicht noch etwas zu stark für dich.
> Also schau ins Localforum und such dir eine Gruppe die normale Touren mit Trailanteilen fahren. Da wirst Du für den Anfang am meisten lernen.



@ TE:
Guck mal in das entsprechende Lokalforum. Im (Groß-)Raum Wiesbaden gibts auch noch den MTB Club Beinhart. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Patrik_87 (14. September 2010)

Vielen dank, für eure tips und ermutigungen =D


----------



## Bikerffm (14. September 2010)

Ich helfe gerne... wenn es mit der neuen Hüfte noch geht ....^^


----------



## klaus1 (16. September 2010)

Mein Gott bin ich mit 52 alt, fahre aber noch alles was zwei Räder hat.


----------



## stoppelhoppler (16. September 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Mein Gott bin ich mit 52 alt, fahre aber noch alles was zwei Räder hat.



wheelie mit dem rollstuhl ???  *duckundwech*

ähm, ich bin auch mit 41 jährchen diesen sommer auf den geschmack des bikens gekommen ... so what ?

grüssle


----------



## Jetpilot (16. September 2010)

ich habe es meinem vater diese saison auch beigebracht, frage mich gerade nur ob er mich schlägt wenn ich hier sein alter verrate...


----------



## tommyboy (17. September 2010)

Fahre schon seit ich...sehr jung bin. Mit mittlerweile 34 habe ich immer noch Spass.

Der Vorteil, wenn man mit fortgeschrittenem Alter anfängt zu biken, ist, man kann sich die geileren Teile leisten ;o)

Ciao und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## spacehamster (22. September 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt 33 und bin bis zum letzten Jahr auch nur XC-Opa-mässig die Kieswege rauf und runter gefahren. Richtig schnell bin ich immer noch nicht, und einen Freerider werd ich mir wenn überhaupt frühestens nächste Saison zulegen, aber es geht momentan mit jeder Abfahrt besser und schneller.

Noch ein Tip gegen die Blockade im Kopf, hat hier glaub ich noch keiner gepostet - manche Hindernisse und technische Passagen sehen von oben wesentlich schlimmer aus, als sie sind. Absteigen, drum rum laufen, von unten angucken, in Ruhe überlegen, wie du da durchkommst, dann wieder hochlatschen, notfalls zum Anlauf holen hochschieben und fahren. Beim nächsten Mal fährst du die Stelle auf Anhieb und ta-da, schon wieder ein Stück Trail erobert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peeeet (22. September 2010)

Servus,

also wenn du in Weisbaden auf der Platte bist, da gibts doch wirklich genügend Möglichkeiten seine ersten Fahrversuche in Richtung Freeride zu Starten!
Schöne Trails, mit kleinen Sprügen, mal mehr steil, mal wieder flacher! Also alles drin!
Ich war heute noch zweilmal auf die Platte, wenn du mal Bock hast kannst du bescheid geben...bin jetzt auch nicht der "Pro" und habe auch kein 3000 Euronen Bike, aber Spass haben und zum Einsteigen optimal!

Apropos, bin 28, fahre zwar schon immer Zweirad (auch MX) aber zu spät gibbet da nicht!


----------



## Patrik_87 (23. September 2010)

hey, also ich war letztens mit zwei bekannten, die wesentlich besser sind als ich, auf der platte und zwei abfahrten kenn ich jetzt schon.
ich hab auch gemerkt das es ne menge bringt mit anderen zu fahren die einem was zeigen können.
hab jetzt uch meine ersten drops hinter mir, und bin schon um einiges sicherer. bin jetzt erstmal von klickies auf flats umgestiegen.
mittlerweile mach ich mir einen heidenspaß daraus jede bürgersteigkante runter zu "droppen" und bei jeder gelegenheit das vorderrad hochzuziehen, und den bunnyhop zu üben (noch mit wenig erfolg).
da ich ne menge spaß auf m trail hab denke ich dass das können nach und nach von allein kommt =D



> Ich war heute noch zweilmal auf die Platte, wenn du mal Bock hast kannst du bescheid geben


Immer gerne, kennst du den Allmountains in wiesbaden???
Mit denen mach ich hier und da auch mal touren=D


----------



## Thuroc (24. September 2010)

Bin jetzt 28 und habe auch gerade erst (wieder) mit dem biken angefangen. Ich denke so lange der Körper fit ist, gibt es keine Grenzen. 

Und die oft als Nachteil dargestellte Kopfsperre, ist im Endeffekt doch nur ein Schutz davor, sich nicht selbst zu überschätzen. Lieber etwas langsamer herangehen und dafür Montags unversehrt zur Arbeit kommen 

Zeit zum lernen bleibt in unserem Alter noch mehr als genug...


----------



## PhatBiker (24. September 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal auf´s bike helfen? Ich bin 39....



Also, als erstes musst Du dein Rollator zur seite stellen, . . .


----------



## cubig (24. September 2010)

Wenn man in einem "gewissen" Alter ist kommt Faktor "Schei*e - was ist wenn ich mich aufs Maul lege" natürlich schneller hoch!

Was mir richtig was gebracht hat ist ein Fahrtechnik/MTB Kurs z.Bsp. in einem Bikepark - man muss nur einfach die angstfreien 12 jährigen ignorieren 

...und üben, üben, üben...

Wenns einen dann doch mal hingepackt hat dauert es halt ein bisschen länger bis man wieder anständig laufen kann


----------



## Webster_22 (25. September 2010)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> ...und den bunnyhop zu üben (noch mit wenig erfolg)...



Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Top zu sehen, wie´s funktioniert.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLbUMQYqt4"]YouTube        - Bunnyhop from zero to semi hero[/nomedia]

Fahr auch erst seit knapp zwei Jahren und erst seit 5 Monaten nur noch wenig XC sondern immer mehr Trails, Treppen, Technisches.

Oft hilft es auch das Hindernis/Treppe erstmal stehen zu lassen. Beim nächsten Besuch ist die Blockade im Kopf viel kleiner und dann klappt´s auch.
Wichtigter Tipp (schwierige Stellen), der mir immer geholfen hat, wenn´s nicht klappen will: Guck sehr früh dahin, wo du hin fahren willst und auf keinen Fall auf das Hindernis. Dein Kopf hat das mit dem Hindernis schon mitbekommen und meistert das besser allein !
Das gleiche gilt für Wurzelteppiche etc.: Weiterfahren! Ich sag mir immer, dass das jetzt nicht mehr mein Problem ist, sondern das des Bikes.
Klingt erstmal bescheuert, aber es funktioniert.

Werde voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr auf ein Enduro umsteigen. Mach dir aber bewusst, dass dein Hardtail in den nächsten Jahren immer noch der jenige von euch beiden sein wird, der unterfordert ist (bei mir natürlich auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. September 2010)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Also, als erstes musst Du dein Rollator zur seite stellen, . . .



Dann liege ich auf´m Ar...


----------



## Stefan.B (25. September 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Dann liege ich auf´m Ar...




Bin jetzt 42 und fang langsam wieder mit dem Radeln an. Mein Sohn fährt mein altes Beik(Papa hat´n neues) 
Mein Ziel ist,viel Zeit mit Junior zu verbringen und sich gegenseitig zu motivieren.Leider wird man(n) mit steigendem Alter Ängstlicher-Vernünftiger-
Meine Schienbeine können über diverse Bunnyhop´s so einige Geschichten aus den 80ern erzählen.
Ich bin Quasi mit ET auf dem BMX gross geworden


----------



## PhatBiker (25. September 2010)

Stefan.B schrieb:


> ... Mein Sohn fährt mein altes Beik(Papa hat´n neues)
> Mein Ziel ist,viel Zeit mit Junior zu verbringen und sich gegenseitig zu motivieren.....


----------



## Der Toni (26. September 2010)

mein Sohn (18)



und ich (52)
Macht sehr viel Spaß mit dem Kind zu fahren, obwohl ich bei einigen Stellen vielleicht früher risikoreicher gefahren wäre. Aber was soll´s,
ich bin froh, daß ich noch mit dem biken angefangen habe.


----------



## marsepolani (26. September 2010)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> hi, ich fahr jetzt seit 6 monaten CC und touren. Aber schon von Anfang an reizt mich das FR,dem ich mich jetzt mal langsam annehmen will.
> nun bin ich 23 und merke dass es einige Blockaden im Kopf gibt, Steilabfahrten, längere Treppen,usw.
> 
> Was kann man dagegen tun???
> ...



HI hier ein kleines Video vom Racetrack Bikpark Hahnenklee.
Bin übrigens 55 und habe vor 1,5 Jahren mit Freeriden und Downhill angefangen.
Mach dir also keinen Streß, dass Einzige was gilt ist: Spaß haben
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX0FNtuANSo"]YouTube        - Hahnenklee Racetrack[/nomedia]
bis bald im Park

Marsepolani


----------



## smarsh (26. September 2010)

Ich bin 31 und muss sagen, als ich den ersten post gelesen habe, da war ich schon etwas schockiert.... da fragt doch jemand, ob er mit 23 zu alt zum Freeriden sei. Ich hatte eigentlich vor, mir nächstes Jahr nen Freerider zu kaufen, weil mir die Abfahrten mit meinem Hardtail langsam doch zu heikel werden. 
Zum Glück hab ich hier noch weiter gelesen. Es gibt also doch noch ein paar freeridende "alte Hasen" - da bin ich aber beruhigt!


----------



## olli830 (28. September 2010)

hey patrik, ich hab auch erst mit 24 angefangen zum freeriden und bin davor das letzte mal mit nem mountainbike gefahren als ich 17 war. Die Blockaden im Kopf lösen sich, je mehr du fahren gehst und sicherer wirst..Stürze werden wohl nie ausbleiben...

Also kopf hoch und lass es krachen...

cheers olli


----------



## Stefan.B (28. September 2010)

Ist halt nur etwas Dämlich wenns dich mit dem neuen Beik hinhaut


----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

wieso? sonst sehst du noch aus wie einer dieser eisdielenposer mit ihren neuwertigen aber 2 jahre alten 200mm bikes.


----------



## Ketchyp (28. September 2010)

und irgendwann passiert es so oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. September 2010)

meine beobachtung ist, das ich mich beim FR recht wenig lege/verletze, aber wenn ich mich lege, dann schepperts gewaltig (letztens das erste mal seit 3 monaten auf ner kastanie bei ca 30kmh und gefühlten 70° schräglage in ner anliegerkurve weggerutscht und 10m weiter in der botanik gelandet. Is aber nix weiter passiert, Safetyjacket sei dank...
Dafür komme ich nach so gut wie JEDER CC-tour total verkratzt (sträucher usw.) zurück und lege mich da auch jede woche ca einmal hin, meistens durch trivialitäten wie das sich beim berghochfahren im wiegetritt das hinterrad spontan verabschiedet.

Eigentlich paradox, zumindest für aussenstehende.


----------



## stoppelhoppler (28. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Eigentlich paradox, zumindest für aussenstehende.



hmm, kann ich so ganz gut nachvollziehen

ich fahre jetzt gut ein viertel jahr und hab mich erst einmal lang gelegt ... an einer blöden bordsteinkante  

grüssle


----------



## Patrik_87 (28. September 2010)

hehe auch wenn es bei mir mittlerweile relativ gut klappt (also immernoch viel am bremsen und fahr auch noch nit alles), kenn ich das mit den stürzen ganz gut. bei den cc-touren zerkratz ich mir auch immer die beine oder hab hier und da mal recht unspektakulären boden kontakt.

Bei meinen freeride versuchen hats mich jetzt erst dreimal erwischt dafür aber richtig. Immer hatte ich iwas, rippenprellung u.ä.
erst jetzt am sonntag hats mich bei nem kicker umgehauen da ich das vorderad nit hochbekommen habe. gut dass ich nen helm aufhatte denn der war danach im eimer (das hätte auch mein schädel seinkönnen)

aber wie gesagt dank eurer tipps und zwei jungs mit denen ich in letzter zeit unterwechs war hab ich schon einiges gelernt.
jetzt muss ich erstmal lernen ohne klickies zu fahren, denn das war der grund für meinen sturz beim kicker, mit klickies war das absulut kein problem aber da ich mich bei den flats noch so aufs verkeilen konzentriere hat das alles nit so geklappt.


----------



## Graukeil (28. September 2010)

Also für die "me too"-Statistik hier auch noch: 
Bin 47, Wanderradeln mit Vollhart seit Jugendzeit und CC sowie FR und Bikepark mit Fully seit etwa 5 Jahren. Kopf, Erfahrung und Verantwortung sagen öfter "nein", wo die Jungspunde einfach durchbrettern. Macht aber nichts. Jeder so, wie er kann.
Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man mehr Silbermähnen auf dem Trail, als man erwartet hätte. Die "Blonden" sind anfangs oft fix unterwegs, aber nach dem zweiten Anstieg tot. Die "Silbernen" ziehen ihren Schnitt durch, lange Zeit und unaufhaltsam...
Gruß Graukeil


----------



## Veyron (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe dieses Jahr (mit 26) Jahren überhaupt erst mit Fahrrad fahren angefangen. Seit ich dieses Video ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4"]YouTube        - [MTB]freeride downhill[/nomedia]) gesehen habe fühle ich mich dazu das gleiche zu machen. Anfangs noch ohne Ausrüstung kahm es zu Stürzten mit "leichten Verletzungen". Dann wuchs meine Protektoren-Sammlung und ich getraute mich immer mehr und stürzte nicht mehr. Das einzige Handikap das ich noch habe ist mein Fahrrad, da schon soviel kaputt ging innerhalb von 4 Monaten habe ich das Vertrauen in das Bike verloren. Hoffentlich trifft heute mein neues ein.


----------



## M132 (1. Oktober 2010)

Wenn dir das Video so gut gefällt, solltest du dir den ganzen Film dazu kaufen 
Ist Seasons von "The Collective", kannst du dir z.B. im iTunes Store für 2,49 kaufen. Sehr geil der Film!


----------



## Veyron (1. Oktober 2010)

Habe "Follow me" [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izU1dDwnuMY"]YouTube        - Follow Me - Anthill Films - OFFICIAL 2010 MTB Trailer[/nomedia] bestellt, ein Freund bringt mir seine ganze Sammlung noch vorbei dann wird mal ordentlich Theorie gelernt.


----------



## z3ro (1. Oktober 2010)

Hey,


habe dieses Jahr im März mit Biken angefangen und bin 23 hatte anfangs ein Speci Enduro mit dem Aspekt auch mal Touren zu fahren .........tja.....


bin bis jetzt noch nicht eine Tour gefahren daher habe ich mir vor 8 Wochen ein Speci BigHit gekauft und mein Enduro verkauft..........


......ich habe einfach gemerkt das ich mich im Bereich des freeridens einfach wohler fühle und da auch mehr Spass habe.......


......ich fahre mit zwei guten Freunden von mir die Technisch schon wesentlich mehr Erfahrung haben als ich, dass kommt mir nur zu gute weil ich davon sehr viel lerne und innerhalb der kurzen Zei von März bis Oktober sehr große Fortschritte erzielt habe.....


......von der Sprung technik für Gaps, Drops etc. bis hin zur geschwindigkeits orientierten Abfahrt habe ich dazu gelernt....


...meist fahren wir in Bikeparks oder auch am Local Spot 


PS: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten , es ist schon spät 


Grüße


z3ro


----------



## Patrik_87 (2. Oktober 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Video so gut gefällt, solltest du dir den ganzen Film dazu kaufen
> Ist Seasons von "The Collective", kannst du dir z.B. im iTunes Store für 2,49 kaufen. Sehr geil der Film!



hey also ich finde den film im iTune store nicht =(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M132 (2. Oktober 2010)

Dann gib mal in die Suche "Seasons X-Treme Video" ein, da kommt nur ein Ergebnis und das ist der Film!


----------



## Patrik_87 (2. Oktober 2010)

cool danke habs gefunden


----------



## hotrod24 (2. Oktober 2010)

voll suuuuper! 23!!! ich bin 38 und habe mit four cross angefangen und fahre jetzt seit 5 wochen "FREERIDE"!  die ersten doubles die weiter auseinander standen habe ich mehfach angefahren bevor ich sie gesprungen habe, das hilft den inneren "schweinehund" zu überwinden! bei drops etc. genauso! 
es gibt nicht zu alt, nur zu kleine eier!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrik_87 (2. Oktober 2010)

ja mittlerweile klappt es auch ganz gut meine ersten drops habe ich hinter mir (ganze 50cm bin voll stolz und süchtig nach droppen) droppe jetzt echt jeden bordstein runter und wenn er nur 5cm hoch ist.

nun werde ich mich mal langsam an den bunnyhop wagen  und so weiter.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Oktober 2010)

@hotrod: das mit dem vorher anfahren würde ich bei allen größeren sachen sowieso paarmal machen.


----------



## hotrod24 (2. Oktober 2010)

@Jetpilot
hassu wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## z3ro (3. Oktober 2010)

mein kopf muss für einen kurzen moment einfach frei sein und dann trete ich einfach in die pedale ......natürlich habe ich mir vorher alles angeschaut ...." wie sieht die landung aus" "der absprung" etc


----------



## M132 (3. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie macht das alles süchtig: Wenn man droppen lernt, droppt man überall runter. Wenn man den Bunnyhop lernt, hoppt man überall hoch...

So war es zumindest bei mir. Und bei Drops habe ich festgestellt: Es gibt keine zu hohen Drops, es gibt nur zu flache Landungen. Ein 50cm Flatdrop auf Asphalt ist härter als ein > 1,5m Drop hier bei mir im Wald, wo man schön im Gefälle landet.


----------



## GAULOISES (10. Oktober 2010)

hi,
bin jetzt auch 22 und habe auch vor kurzem mit dem freeriden angefangen,
wenn man wirklich jedes wochenende in nem bikepark oder auf nem hometrail unterwegs ist lernt man wirklich schnell wie man sich in verschiedenen Situationen zu verhalten hat....

das einzige problem, ich finde niemanden aus mainz bzw. wiesbaden mit dem ich mal fahren gehen kann ; (


----------



## uwerich (10. Oktober 2010)

ich spiel auch mit


35 jahre alt
seit 31 jahren am bike
seit 20 jahren am mtb
seit 3 jahren am freeriden (viel viel bikepark)


und die anfängliche angst wird neugierde, der respekt bleibt immer,

und E S    W I R D    V O N    JAHR ZU JAHR GEILER HÖHER UND WEITER

und die wunden heilen, wenn die protektoren passen
eine echte bereicherung 2010...der leatt brace

langsam anfangen, strecken gut besichtigen, und spaß haben


----------



## Patrik_87 (19. Oktober 2010)

heyhey, also nei mir wirds auch immer besser =D.
ich merke das ich auch blockaden im kopf besser überwinden kann wenn eins oder 2 leute dabei sind die besser sind als icj (und auch etwas geduld mitbringen) also wenn jemand mal zeit und lust mit mir ein bissel zu fahren bzw zu üben würde ich mich freuen =D also kicker funzen schon ganz gut =D.

also leutz aus wiesbaden schreibt mich mal an =D


----------



## Hopi (19. Oktober 2010)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> heyhey, also nei mir wirds auch immer besser =D.
> ich merke das ich auch blockaden im kopf besser überwinden kann wenn eins oder 2 leute dabei sind die besser sind als icj (und auch etwas geduld mitbringen) also wenn jemand mal zeit und lust mit mir ein bissel zu fahren bzw zu üben würde ich mich freuen =D also kicker funzen schon ganz gut =D.
> 
> also leutz aus wiesbaden schreibt mich mal an =D



Im Taunus könnten wir das mal machen


----------



## dafreeriderz (19. Oktober 2010)

Servus!

Es gibt kein zu Alt! Ich habe 2003 mit FreerideDownhill angefangen und da war ich 32!!!...
Vorher bin ich nur Cross-Crountry gefahren...
Mich hat es am Anfang und auch noch viel später unzählige Male auf die Fresse gelegt, aber ich habe nie aufgegeben...
Jetzt hab ich mittlerweile eine ziemlich gute Fahrtechnik, so dass mich die meisten nur von hinten sehen!
Und ich hab von Anfang an immer sämtlich Protektoren wie Brust-Rücken-Schulter Protektor und Arm und Schienbeinschutz getragen.-Hätte ich die nich vor allem am Anfang gehabt wär ich ein Krüppel...

Servus und nie Aufgeben... Ride-On...!


----------



## bikerherby (15. November 2010)

etwas zum Schmunzeln!

Das Alter ist ersichtlich aber Spaß machen tut's auch im Rentenalter.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJD8SH7Z9dQ"]YouTube        - Herby[/nomedia]


----------



## MARKY-AIR (15. November 2010)

Sooooo cool, das ist für mich der wahre Freerider, ich hoffe ich bleibe auch so lange so fit, dann könnte ich noch gut und gerne 20 Jahre fahren!!!


----------



## Pitti690 (15. November 2010)

hät ich nen Hut auf , dann würd ich ihn jetzt ziehen 
da kann man nur hofen das man selbst auch möglist lange so fit ist 
Herby darf man fragen wie Alt du genau bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> Sooooo cool, das ist für mich der wahre Freerider, ich hoffe ich bleibe auch so lange so fit, dann könnte ich noch gut und gerne 20 Jahre fahren!!!


Die Knochen rosten, wenn man auf Elektrobikes setzt!     (Sry, konnte nicht anders.)
Hut ab vor dieser Leistung! Respekt.


----------



## MARKY-AIR (15. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Die Knochen rosten, wenn man auf Elektrobikes setzt!  (Sry, konnte nicht anders.)
> Hut ab vor dieser Leistung! Respekt.


 
Werde du mal so alt wie ich aussehe  Lausebengel


----------



## Jetpilot (15. November 2010)

das Sie das alles noch machen...


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> Werde du mal so alt wie ich aussehe  Lausebengel


Methusalem?


----------



## bikerherby (15. November 2010)

Ja, Methusalem, im Video stehts.
Meine Tante ist übrigens 96 und fährt auch noch Rad,
aber nur auf Radwegen!


----------



## chaz (15. November 2010)

@bikerherby: Der "Methusalem" galt jemanden anderes....


----------



## bikerherby (15. November 2010)

schon kapiert!
Mein Motto:
Probieren, was noch geht, Hirn n i c h t abschalten und viel Freude haben.
Und ganz viel bei den "Jungen" abschauen und dann versuchen die eigene Technik zu verbessern.


----------



## jan84 (15. November 2010)

einfach nur


----------



## MARKY-AIR (16. November 2010)

bikerherby schrieb:


> Und ganz viel bei den "Jungen" abschauen und dann versuchen die eigene Technik zu verbessern.


 
Was heisst den da von den Jungen abschauen, die Youngster sollten sich mal lieber von uns "alten Säcken" was abschauen, dann lernen Sie noch richtig fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2010)

Man braucht sich nix vormachen. 
Verletzungen brauchen länger zum Verheilen. 
Man muss wesentlich mehr trainieren, um mithalten zu können.
Die Augen lassen nach.
Die Reaktionszeit verlängert sich (merklich!).

Ist zwar alles nix Wildes, aber ich frag mich immer wieder, wie Autofahrer diese ganzen Defizite wettmachen wollen, wenn sie als Ü50 mit Ü150 auf der regennassen Autobahn unterwegs sind...


----------



## bikerherby (16. November 2010)

> Man braucht sich nix vormachen.
> Verletzungen brauchen länger zum Verheilen.
> Man muss wesentlich mehr trainieren, um mithalten zu können.
> Die Augen lassen nach.
> ...



Die Sätze 1,2 und 5 kann man stehen lassen.
"Mithalten" ist aufgrund des "Rentenalters" nicht möglich, also auch nicht das Ziel. Spaßhaben ist das Ziel und der super nette Kontakt mit den "Jungen".
Und besonders das "geile" Gefühl, wenn man eine superenge Spitzkehre und ein steiles Wurzelfeld gepackt hat (natürlich nicht so geschmeidig wie die "Jungen").
Klappt oft nicht aufs erste mal!!!

 vor Nässe muß man sich in Acht nehmen, besonders wenns schnell wird
und man schon bei Trockenheit bei Ü300 schwitzt. 
Aber das hat nicht unmittelbar mit dem Alter zu tun!

War keine Kritik


----------



## bikerherby (16. November 2010)

> Irgendwie macht das alles süchtig



Beinah hätt ichs vergessen, genau das ists!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2010)

Na wenn du zu den Glücklichen gehörst, die ohne Lesebrille einen Plattfuss flicken können.
Mit Trialtechnicken tu ich mich eh schwer, jetzt kann ich nach 2 Jahren endlich mal das Umsetzen halbwegs; vor Drops und insbesondere Doubles oder Geländestufen, die man springen muss, tu ich mich halt schwerer als all die Jüngeren - da ist halt zuviel Gedanken an was passieren könnte im Kopf. 

Aber letzten Endes lässtsich das ja auch wegtrainieren, man muss halt öfter Anlauf nehmen. Und dann springen  ...


----------



## bikerherby (16. November 2010)

Eine Bitte, nimms gelassener und mach ja nicht den Fehler dich mit den "Jungen" zu messen, die übrigens ihren Kopf auch einsetzen, nur halt etwas risikoreicher.
Das geht mit Sicherheit schief und tut weh!

....aber darum gehts ja nicht, gell


----------



## MARKY-AIR (16. November 2010)

@bikerherby&cxfahrer, jetzt würds mich auch interessieren wie alt ihr beiden genau seid 

Bin selbst 41, also auch kein Jungspund mehr fühle mich aber körperlich und geistig noch wie 25  obwohl ich schon über E-Bikes nachdenke  hoffe ich bleibe noch ein paar Jahre gescheidig genug um mit Spass und Sicherheit gut und schnell fahren zu können, wenngleich auch ich schon die etlichen gebrochenen und wieder verheilten Knochen manchmal beim Aufstehen spüre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (16. November 2010)

MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> fühle mich aber *körperlich* und geistig noch wie *25*  obwohl ich schon *über E-Bikes nachdenke*


Heuchler!!!!


----------



## MARKY-AIR (16. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Heuchler!!!!


 
Noch hab ich ja keines und wenn ihr (du) mich weiter so aufzieht, vielleicht lass ich es auch, kauf mir stattdessen nen neuen Downhiller, werde zum Trainingsmonster und brenn euch alle her ...





...obwohl evtl. würd mir das jetzt schon gelingen!?!


----------



## chaz (16. November 2010)

MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> Noch hab ich ja keines und wenn ihr (du) mich weiter so aufzieht, vielleicht lass ich es auch, kauf mir stattdessen nen neuen Downhiller, werde zum Trainingsmonster und brenn euch alle her ...



Das ist ´ne Ansage!!!   



MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> ...obwohl evtl. würd mir das jetzt schon gelingen!?!


Wer  weiß....


----------



## bikerherby (16. November 2010)

> @bikerherby&cxfahrer, jetzt würds mich auch interessieren wie alt ihr beiden genau seid



Sieht man im Video auf dem Verkehrsschild.
Allerdings erst seit ein paar Tagen.
Video war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk meiner "Lehrer" und besten Kumpels. Ich wußte nichts davon und hab mich riesig gefreut.

Vor 5 Jahren hab ich noch gar nicht gewußt, was ein richtiges MTB ist, kannte nur Rennräder.
Aber Mountainbiken ist viiiiel schöner, vor allem das Runterfahren

Eingeweihte wissen natürlich, daß der "Alte" auch schon öfters außer Gefecht war, aber man konnte ihn jedesmal wieder reparieren Dauerte halt ein bißchen länger und hat jedesmal auch etwas positives gehabt.
1. Zwangspause für Regeneration
2. Ansporn, weiter zu lernen und zu üben

So jetzt verrat ich aber nix mehr


----------



## trialero (16. November 2010)

respekt herby

zu alt gibts nicht spass haste das ist alles was zählt

und die die meckern oder maulen müssen in dem alter das erst mal bringen

bin selbst 46 und fang gerade mit downhill an

geht schon ganz gut nur bei sprüngen egal


----------



## MARKY-AIR (17. November 2010)

trialero schrieb:


> geht schon ganz gut nur bei sprüngen egal


 
Das wird sicher auch noch, mit dem Spass kommt die Routine und du wirst immer besser, einfach klein anfangen, die Technik ist eigentl. die gleiche ob man 3 oder 30 Meter weit springt 

Mein Motto ist ja go big, fragt sich nur wie lange noch


----------



## ulle97 (17. November 2010)

h der liebe herby, ist mal wieder sehr aktiv
grüßle von deinen lehrern bzw. kumpel


----------



## bikerherby (17. November 2010)

Oh je, meine Lehrer sind auch online

Vielleicht bringen sie mir nächstes Jahr noch das Droppen bei.
Bis maximal 1 Meter Höhe hab ich nix dagegen

Ich zeig ihnen dann das Hinterradversetzen


----------



## lori (22. November 2010)

.. jaja mit 23 hat man komische Gedanken  damals hab ich mich auch schon fast für Alles zu alt gefühlt .. heute bin ich 35 und sehe das anders 
wenn die Motivation stimmt ist jedes Alter gut


----------



## frank2412 (23. November 2010)

Zu alt zum Freeride Einstieg? So ein Quatsch! Erstens gibt es Kurse bei diversen Anbietern (ich selbst bin Trainer im Bikepark Bad Wildbad, Anmeldungen unter www.radsportakademie.de) und zweitens geht es beim Freeriden nur um Spaß, Spaß, Spaß... Und Blockaden lassen sich am Besten durch professionelle Hilfe lösen! hau rein, gib gas und immer dran denken: nach der Abfahrt muß das Grinsen irreparabel ins Gesicht geschnitzt sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veyron (23. November 2010)

Bei mir ist nicht mehr die Frage ob ich zu alt bin (26), sondern ich frage mich immer wieder wohin ich gehen soll um meine Fähigkeiten auszubauen. Unseren Liftbetreibern muss mal klar werden das sie auch im Sommer ordentlich Kohle machen könnten wenn sie mit Relativ geringen Aufwand (im Vergleich zu Skipisten) einen Bikepark aufstellen!


----------



## PeKaWe (23. November 2010)

Ach wie süß. Mit 23 zu alt sein wollen.

Ne ne mein lieber, die Ausrede zählt nicht.

Ich hab vor 3 Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen. Wurde spontan zu einem Alpencross genötigt und hab mir dafür ein Hardtail zugelegt. Bei dieser ersten größeren Tour, eigentlich schon auf den ersten kleinen Ausfahrten hier im ODW wurd mir schon klar, dass ich berg ab doch ein wenig interessanter finde.

Mit dem Hardtail hab ich mich dann mit ein paar Fully-Fahrern von Rinne, Königstuhl, Melibokus bis zu Annaberger Böden (Latsch) runter gestürzt und dabei reichlich Spaß gehabt.

Anfang diesen Jahres ein gebrauchtes Enduro zugelegt, ein Fahrtechniktrainig in Mainz/Wiesbaden (Ganz vielen lieben Dank an die Beinharten, bis nächsten Frühling), den ich Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen kann, und nun wird alles ohne Drops, Stufen oder kleine Sprünge als langweilig empfunden und Bikepark (aber nicht die harten Strecken) gilt als Droge.

BTW: Bin nun 39. Der einzige Unterschied zu 23. Es ist schon mehr kaputt (u.a. vom Motorrad fahren) und es heilt nicht mehr so schnell wie mit 23, weshalb man ab und an darüber nachdenkt was man tut, gelegentlich sogar bevor man es tut.

In diesem Sinne, lass krachen!

Grüße aus'm Odenwald.


----------



## bikerherby (23. November 2010)

> BTW: Bin nun 39. Der einzige Unterschied zu 23. Es ist schon mehr kaputt (u.a. vom Motorrad fahren) und es heilt nicht mehr so schnell wie mit 23, weshalb man ab und an darüber nachdenkt was man tut, gelegentlich sogar bevor man es tut.



so isses

und den 4er in Latsch kannst auch noch mit 60 fahren, nicht so schnell wie Brian Lopez, aber mit "sauberer Technik" und viel Spaß.


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (23. November 2010)

So was wie ''zu alt '' gibt es nicht


----------



## ms06-rider (23. November 2010)

Was labert ihr eigentlich immer von die Kiddies ham keine Angst mimimi  Ich hab bei jedem dummen Randstein nachgedacht und damals war ich so 11 oder so ^^. Die Randsteine wurden allerdings mit der Zeit höher und es hat weiter Spaß gemacht und die Bikes wuchsen auch. Heut bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem wie ich so fahr und des obwohl ich n absoluter Sicherheitsdenker bin und mir immer 10x überlegt ob was gut geht. Irgendwelche Sprünge teste ich auch erst wenn ich mir zu 99% sicher bin dass das gut geht. Und ich bin grad erst 20. Es habt also net nur ihr alten Säcke  Probleme des Hirn zummindest n bisschen auszuschalten und einfach draufloszufahren  
Und noch n kleiner aber feiner Videobeitrag zum Thema zu alt und wenn wir schon bei Brian Lopes sind: Brian Lopes - Profi und 39 Jahre alt. Der mag zwar mit unter 23 *hust* angefangen haben, aber wenn man in dem Alter noch so abgehn kann, dann kann man mit 23 ja wohl noch anfangen - und auch mit 40 oder 50 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTqh0ju5Z2o"]YouTube        - GoPro HD HERO Camera: Crankworx Whistler - Brian Lopes Air Downhill Run[/nomedia]


----------



## Jetpilot (24. November 2010)

und so sieht das dann aus wenn man mit ungefair 500km/h durch trails fliegt...


----------



## ms06-rider (24. November 2010)

Naja ist halt wie immer bei Bikevideos: Sieht viel langsamer aus als es ist


----------



## Jetpilot (24. November 2010)

ich komme mir immer so schlecht vor wenn ich sowas sehe...


----------



## PhatBiker (24. November 2010)

Hat der ein Motor dran gehabt oder was ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik_87 (24. November 2010)

nun mittlerweile geht es bei mir auch schon ein bisschen besser, obwohl gerade bei verblockten abfahrten mein kopf dicht macht.
aber ich hab mich von nem absoluten nichtskönner schon zu nem durchschnitts-cc-fahrer mit trailambitionen gemausert. aber bis zum freeriden ist es noch ein gutes stück an technik und kopfarbeit


----------



## MARKY-AIR (24. November 2010)

Crossfahren bringt da meiner Meinung auch sehr viel für's Freeriden (trainieren die Pro's in der Offseason auch), weil man bei Sprüngen die Angst vor hohen und weiten Distanzen verliert und wenn man keine Strecke die auch Bikes verleiht in der Nähe hat einfach den nächsten Urlaub planen wo's nen Quantyapark gibt! 
Dort kann man alles leihen ähnlich einem Bikepark (Motorrad, Strecke, Protektoren, Trainer, usw.) 

Betreibe selbst alles drei (Crossen, Elektrocrossen und MTB-Freeride/Downhill)


----------



## Jetpilot (24. November 2010)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> nun mittlerweile geht es bei mir auch schon ein bisschen besser, obwohl gerade bei verblockten abfahrten mein kopf dicht macht.
> aber ich hab mich von nem absoluten nichtskönner schon zu nem durchschnitts-cc-fahrer mit trailambitionen gemausert. aber bis zum freeriden ist es noch ein gutes stück an technik und kopfarbeit


 
genau so habe ich auch vor 1,5 jahren auch angefangen.


----------



## Patrik_87 (26. November 2010)

hey cool dann besteht ja noch eine reelle hoffnung für mich =D.
joah ich taste mach da lagsam ran, so das mir spaß macht aber mich auch fordert.
=D


----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

kurz angemerkt,..
ich bin 23 Jahre alt, und fahre seit kurzem Fahrrad, bin direkt auf den Freerider gestiegen, und würde mich nich als Schlecht bezeichnen,....
daher: Mit 23 anfangen ist sowas von möglich!!einfach step by step!!

Gruß


----------



## MARKY-AIR (26. November 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> würde mich nich als Schlecht bezeichnen,....


 
Beweisfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

was willsten nun auf Fotos sehen?
Es sollte lediglich deutlich machen, dass 23 kein Alter ist um irgendwas nichtmehr erlernen zu können!!


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

der will sehen wie du nen 360-tailwhip-backflip-to-frontflip von ner bordsteinkante machst. ich kann ja morgen mal die cam mitnehmen


----------



## Veyron (26. November 2010)

Wenn du nur Halbherzig dabei bist dann ist es sogar mit 16 zu spät! Aber wenn du Biken als Leidenschaft bezeichnen kannst und es irgendwie auch in dein Leben einbindest so wirst du dich ziemlich schnell weiterentwickeln. Hinter Freeride glaub ich steckt viel mehr als ein Hobby, sondern eine Lebensphilosophie! Nicht jeder ist dafür geschaffen! Aber wo ein Wille auch ein Weg und runter gehts immer....... Mein Lebensmotto: "A guater hebs und wegn ein Letzen isch net schod!" (Ein Guter haltet es aus und wegen ein Schlechten ist nicht schade!)


----------



## Sardic (26. November 2010)

Ich fahre am Sonntag das erstemal  Mir schlodder die Knie,mache aber nix wilder. Ahja bin 21 und fange mit Freeride an  Und begeistere mich erst seit kurzem dafür.


----------



## PeKaWe (26. November 2010)

Wo fährst Du denn?


----------



## MARKY-AIR (27. November 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> was willsten nun auf Fotos sehen?
> Es sollte lediglich deutlich machen, dass 23 kein Alter ist um irgendwas nichtmehr erlernen zu können!!


 War ja nur als Spass gemeint, sorry wenn ich dir auf den Schlipps getreten bin!


----------



## Bas-t (27. November 2010)

hast mir nich aufn Schlips getreten,..was ich deutlich machen wollte ist:
Hör auf zu gucken was andere können,..steig aufs Rad, zieh los und mach dein Ding,.... am rechner wirste nie besser werden!!

Und nun,.... ich zieh mich mal um und starte durch


----------



## MARKY-AIR (27. November 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> hast mir nich aufn Schlips getreten,..was ich deutlich machen wollte ist:
> Hör auf zu gucken was andere können,..steig aufs Rad, zieh los und mach dein Ding,.... am rechner wirste nie besser werden!!
> 
> Und nun,.... ich zieh mich mal um und starte durch


 
Hast recht, blos bei uns liegt schon schei.. Schnee, naja mal schaun, ne kleine Street Runde geht sich evtl. doch aus  und gut bin ich schon


----------



## ms06-rider (27. November 2010)

Schnee is keien Ausrede wenn man will  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4381 wobei ich bei Dem Sauwetter grad auch lieber drin chill ^^


----------



## chaz (27. November 2010)

MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> und gut bin ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (27. November 2010)

Schnee liegt hier auch,..solang es keine lavinengefahr gibt, ist doch alles top!!!

und jetzt keine ausreden suchen warum du nicht fährst,..fahr oder lass es!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

gerade bei schnee ist doch geil zu fahren, hier waren eigentlich noch alle stunts machbar...


----------



## MARKY-AIR (28. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


>


 
Neidisch oder nur geringes Selbstbewusstsein?


----------



## chaz (28. November 2010)

MARKY-AIR schrieb:


> Neidisch oder nur geringes Selbstbewusstsein?



Wenn ich könnte, dann würde ich dir den Kackenhauer-Orden 1. Klasse mit Eichenlaub und Schwerter verleihen.   
Ich gehe mich jetzt noch ´ne Runde fremdschämen.....


----------



## MARKY-AIR (28. November 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Ich gehe mich jetzt noch ´ne Runde selbstschämen.....


Wie albern is das denn, sich für jemand anderen zu schämen, das ich durchaus mit Selbstironie poste is dir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen!?!


----------



## Bas-t (28. November 2010)

ich frage mich, wie so ein Thread überleben kann,..aber gut


----------



## Sardic (28. November 2010)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Wo fährst Du denn?


Wollte in den Taunus hat leider nicht geklappt -.-


----------



## Milo0706 (28. November 2010)

stoppelhoppler schrieb:


> hmm, kann ich so ganz gut nachvollziehen
> 
> ich fahre jetzt gut ein viertel jahr und hab mich erst einmal lang gelegt ... an einer blöden bordsteinkante
> 
> grüssle



nach einem Jahr jeden Tag Radfahren habe ich mich auch mal richtig abgeschossen ...

Bin aufm Radweg gefahren und es stand so ein Zigelhaufen daneben, nicht aufm Radweg.
Und ich halt total bedäppert von der Arbeit streif den Haufen mitm Lenker und habe da nen geilen Flug hingelegt ... mit den neuen Fox Handschuhen 

War mir das peinlich ...


----------



## Sardic (29. November 2010)

Milo0706 schrieb:


> nach einem Jahr jeden Tag Radfahren habe ich mich auch mal richtig abgeschossen ...
> 
> Bin aufm Radweg gefahren und es stand so ein Zigelhaufen daneben, nicht aufm Radweg.
> Und ich halt total bedäppert von der Arbeit streif den Haufen mitm Lenker und habe da nen geilen Flug hingelegt ... mit den neuen Fox Handschuhen
> ...


Ich habe mal nach unten geguckt weil mein Fahrrad komische Geräusche gemacht hat,habe mit ca 10 km/h ,mit der Außenseite des Lenkers, einen Laternenpfahl berührt und bin cih geflogen,hatte ne weiße kurze Hose an,die war dnach rot gefleckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (29. November 2010)

Na wenn wir schon bei den Dämlichkeiten des MTB-Alltags sind...:
Ich kam mal auf die Idee einen breiteren Lenker zu montieren. Danach hab ich festgestellt wie eng zwei Bäume auf 'nem Trail den ich erst 3 Tage vorher gefahren bin zusammen stehen. 68cm.

Autsch'n!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (29. November 2010)

Es sind tolle geschichten . . . Ihr habt bestimmt mehr davon, schreibt die doch hier rein und belebt das ganze wieder.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=196331


----------



## Milo0706 (29. November 2010)

ich habe nurnoch einen anderen Sturz in Erinnerung ...

Da war ich so um die 6 Jahre alt und habe mal meine Vorderradbremse bergab getestet ... 
Und so habe ich dann erfahren, das wenn man bergab zu stark bremst, gefühlte 3,23623 Kilometer mitm Gesicht weiter bremst ...


----------



## gnarfo (29. November 2010)

Bin selbst 28 und habe erst vor 5 Jahren damit angefangen. Bin seit damals begeistert.
Fahre mit meinem Canyon Torque Touren bis ca. 1200 hm und mit meinem neuen Duncon Cane Corso im Park.

Einfach geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peterpain (30. November 2010)

Also ich fang auch gerade erst an und bin 26 (kopfalter 13)
Ich muss auch sagen das die Kopfblockade mit 16 jahren und Inlinerfahren wirklich geringer war.
ob man Schulfrei hat oder ob man ärger vom Chef bekommt weil man wieder durch verletzung ausfällt ist schon ein unterschied. 
DENNOCH! willst du mit 35 jahren (wenn du vielleicht Familie hast) nur noch mit ganzkörper-airbag aus dem haus? ^^
Klar fahre ich auch immer mit core-protector und knie und schienenbein...nach dem aktuellen handgelenkbruch dann auch mit wristguards...aber fahren darf man trotzdem 
Die wirklich schlimmen sachen passieren sowieso mit Rennrädern auf der Straße


----------



## Radgoll (1. Dezember 2010)

Mach einfach was dir Spaß macht so alt :/ Quatsch... solang du fit bist fahr wie du lust hast bzw. was dir spaß macht mein Vater (46) fährt noch manche Trails mit und ist nicht gerade Super gut .
Also have fun beim biken lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik_87 (30. Januar 2011)

also das mit dem fun klappt bei mir ziemlich gut =D gerade auf meinem hometrail fühle ich mich mitllerweile recht sicher nehme auch die ganzen kleinen kicker mit, aber gestern hab ich mal gesehen wo ich von können her hin will:

war mit kumpels an einen secret spot mit bestimmt 2m drops, also ein kumpel ist die mit meinem hardtail gefahren (jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was mein bike so aushält).

war aber cool anzuschauen =D


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Februar 2011)

Hey,

Eine Frage des Alters ist das auf keinen Fall! Ich hab angefangen mit
Freeriding, als ich 12 Jahre "alt" war!!! Mit der Zeit bin ich auch schon ein
bisschen älter! Aber das macht doch nichts! Sieh dir doch mal all die Freerider
an! Cam McCaul, Thomas Vanderham,...            ...da könnt ich jetzt viele aufzählen, die über 23Jahre alt sind! Und die hamms alle drauf!
Also mach nicht nur weiter, sondern fang jetzt erst richtig an!
*Wenn nicht jetzt wann dann???*

       VIEL SPAß


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde jetzt 43 und habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Enduro gekauft (Trek Remedy). War bis dahin nur mit Hardtails am fahren. Seit ich das Bike habe, fahre ich die Trails einfach entspannter und es macht Höllenspass mal abseits der Forstautobahnen so richtig Gas zu geben. Hier bei uns in Tirol gibts ja ein riesengrosses Betätigungsfeld. Fahr zwar auch noch HT, aber richtig Spass habe ich mit dem Enduro. Kanns nur jedem empfehlen, mal so ne Kiste probezufahren, mann will nichts anderes mehr. Und das Alter ist kein Problem, muss ja keine 5m Drops machen, so ein paar lässige Sprünge im Gelände sind aber überhaupt kein Thema. Es soll einfach eine Gaudi sein und man soll eine geile Zeit haben.

Robert


----------



## PeKaWe (5. Februar 2011)

Hi Robert.

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, aber sowas von... .
Trifft bis auf's Alter exakt auf mich zu, bis hin zum Bike.
Hab letztes Jahr auch das Remedy als Enduroeinstiegsdroge gewählt.
Ist ein tolles Spielzeug und auch für die ersten Bikepark-Gehversuche geeignet.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## .floe. (11. Februar 2011)

Ich feierte letztes Jahr mit 30 den Wiedereinstieg ins Freeriding - nachdem ich mir mit 25 sagte "keine Zeit mehr, zu gefährlich" :-D


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2011)

Sehr gut


----------



## walo (11. Februar 2011)

zu alt is man nie.
hab vor 4 jahren angefangen.jetzt bin ich 38 und so ziemlich der einzigste, der mit seinem sohn zum shapen kommt.
manchmal fühle ich mich schon etwas alt. vorallem wenn zu gut erzogene jungs "sie" zu mir sagen.

naja, zumindest kann ich voll das kind im manne ausleben und für junior bin ich der coolste 





allen noch viel spass, juhu


----------



## Dustrider (11. Februar 2011)

zum Thema schissfreie Jugendliche =D
ich bin jetz fast 15 und piss mich schon bei ein paar schiefen treppen an. Hab allerdings gemerkt, dass es daran liegt, dass ich en xc-hardtail fahr. Man hat einfach nicht des vertrauen wie mit nem enduro bzw. freerider. Hab ich besonders gemerkt, als ich mal ein paar trails mit dem cube fritzz von meim gefahrn bin. Man traut sich 10 mal soviel zu =)


----------



## traveler88 (12. Februar 2011)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> hi, ich fahr jetzt seit 6 monaten CC und touren. Aber schon von Anfang an reizt mich das FR,dem ich mich jetzt mal langsam annehmen will.
> nun bin ich 23 und merke dass es einige Blockaden im Kopf gibt, Steilabfahrten, längere Treppen,usw.
> 
> Was kann man dagegen tun???
> ...


hi patrick ich persönlich glaube dass es keinen durchschnitt für freeriden gibt mein kumpel ist jetzt vor ein paar tagen 13 geworden und fährt es schon gut. Mein anderer kumpel ist im Gymnasium und findet Zeit dafür und ist jetzt 19 und sein bruder ist 14 und beide fahren es. Hold on and you will make it.


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Februar 2011)

Empfehl ich dir auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (13. Februar 2011)

walo schrieb:


> vorallem wenn zu gut erzogene jungs "sie" zu mir sagen.



das ist wirklich das schlimmste beim "Altersbiken"...bin auch 38 und habe nach 10 Jahren Pause im letzten Herbst wieder angefangen.


----------



## x-rossi (13. Februar 2011)

kennt ihr den hans-georg fohrmeister?  

müsste aktuell 63 jahre alt sein, hat erst mit 57 jahren begonnen und nimmt, trotz künstlicher hüftgelenke, jährlich an den amateur weltmeisterschaften in hinterglemm/österreich teil 

in irgendeinem fotoalbum gibts ein hammer bild von ihm. leider kann ich es nicht finden ...


----------



## dh-lisa (13. Februar 2011)

Ich werd dieses Jahr 40 und bin letztes Jahr das erste Mal beim IXS-Cup mitgefahren.




Patrik_87 schrieb:


> hi, ich fahr jetzt seit 6 monaten CC und touren. Aber schon von Anfang an reizt mich das FR,dem ich mich jetzt mal langsam annehmen will.
> nun bin ich 23 und merke dass es einige Blockaden im Kopf gibt, Steilabfahrten, längere Treppen,usw.
> 
> Was kann man dagegen tun???
> ...


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe erst letztes Jahr angefangen mich annähernd mit sowas wie "Freeride" zu beschäftigen (bin 32) und mich nervt vor allem sowas wie droppen wo man immer wieder von Kids ließt "1,50m" sind doch nicht mal der Rede wert (nerven = neidisch sein *gg*) - ich habe schon bei 60-70cm Höhe ein gaaaaaaanz mieses Gefühl...aber das wird schon werden denke ich - werde da dieses Jahr verstärkt dran arbeiten. Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich mich noch keine 5 Stufen runter getraut und im Laufe des Jahres wurde das geübt sooft es ging und ich fahre mittlerweile gedrehte und verwinkelte Treppen und auch mal 15 Stufen usw. - also wird das mit dem droppen bis Ende des Jahres bestimmt auch wesentlich besser werden.


----------



## The Gap (14. Februar 2011)

Mit 23 zu alt? Dann würde ich mir um unseren Sport richtig Sorgen machen... ein Beispiel aus meinem Umfeld: Mein Schwiegervater hat mit 52 zum Biken und mit 53 zum Downhillen begonnen, mit 56 wurde er 4. in der Elite beim 24h-Downhill am Semmering - das ist jetzt sicher ein extremes Beispiel und als Vergleich nicht ganz fair, weil er mit 52 schon immer sehr viel Sport gemacht hat, aber es zeigt doch was so alles möglich ist. Dazu ein paar Punkte:
1) Klein anfangen, immer wenn du bei Aktionen Sicherheit gewonnen hast, die Schwierigkeit erhöhen...
2) Lass keinen Zwang aufkommen, weil andere etwas schaffen oder machen - du bist so weit, wenn dein Unterbewußtsein keine kontraproduktiven Befehle mehr gibt... mit Übung kommt der Zeitpunkt aber bestimmt
3) Denk an den Spaß am Biken, der Grund, warum unser Sport so lässig ist -  das motiviert!
4) Bleib nicht zu lange vor z.B. einem Sprung stehen, denn du noch nie gemacht hast - schau ihn dir einmal genau an, damit du linienmäßig und generell Bescheid weisst... und warte, bis du über die Dinge, die du bereits kannst deinen Flow findest und dann die Sache aus der Fahrt machst - irgendwann kommt der Augenblick! Zu langes Zuwarten vor dem Drop/Jump... erhöht bei Erwachsenen das Risiko, dass sie im falschen Moment auf die Bremse tappen oder einen anderen Fehler begehen... Jugendliche machen in der selben Sitation in der Regel alles richtig, Erwachsene neigen dazu, im letzten Moment doch zu kneiffen und das ist der schlechtest mögliche Fall!
5) Es hilft natürlich, wenn du schon erfahrene Leute hast, die dir die richtigen Tipps geben...
6) Gebt euch die Zeit und bleibt dran!

Viel Spaß bei einem genialen Sport, Michi!


----------



## The Gap (14. Februar 2011)

...und sobald ihr über 18 seid, vergleicht euch nicht mit Kids und Jugendlichen... da schaut jeder alt aus! Im Gegensatz zu Erwachsenen haben die noch kaum negative Verletzungserfahrungen gemacht und deswegen ist ihr Unterbewußtsein jugendlich rein - macht die Sache deutlich leichter, siehe Post oben!


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich habe erst letztes Jahr angefangen mich annähernd mit sowas wie "Freeride" zu beschäftigen (bin 32) und mich nervt vor allem sowas wie droppen wo man immer wieder von Kids ließt "1,50m" sind doch nicht mal der Rede wert (nerven = neidisch sein *gg*) - ich habe schon bei 60-70cm Höhe ein gaaaaaaanz mieses Gefühl...aber das wird schon werden denke ich - werde da dieses Jahr verstärkt dran arbeiten. Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich mich noch keine 5 Stufen runter getraut und im Laufe des Jahres wurde das geübt sooft es ging und ich fahre mittlerweile gedrehte und verwinkelte Treppen und auch mal 15 Stufen usw. - also wird das mit dem droppen bis Ende des Jahres bestimmt auch wesentlich besser werden.



Übung macht den Meister! Immer weiter machen. Am wichtigsten:
wenn du dich hinmaulst, nicht bis zum nächsten Tag warten. Dann ist die
Mentale Sperre einfach zu groß! Also am besten direkt nochmal.


----------



## Plastekasper (6. März 2011)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich habe erst letztes Jahr angefangen mich annähernd mit sowas wie "Freeride" zu beschäftigen (bin 32) und mich nervt vor allem sowas wie droppen wo man immer wieder von Kids ließt "1,50m" sind doch nicht mal der Rede wert (nerven = neidisch sein *gg*) - ich habe schon bei 60-70cm Höhe ein gaaaaaaanz mieses Gefühl...aber das wird schon werden denke ich - werde da dieses Jahr verstärkt dran arbeiten. Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich mich noch keine 5 Stufen runter getraut und im Laufe des Jahres wurde das geübt sooft es ging und ich fahre mittlerweile gedrehte und verwinkelte Treppen und auch mal 15 Stufen usw. - also wird das mit dem droppen bis Ende des Jahres bestimmt auch wesentlich besser werden.



Danke für deinen Beitrag, hat mir echt ein wenig den Tag gerettet. Denn der war bis jetzt nicht so besonders. Ich (33) hab auch erst vor 6 Wochen mein erstes Freeride-Bike gekauft. Vorher bin ich nur ein paar Monate ein Hardtail gefahren, davor ein paar Jahre so gut wie garnicht. In Kinder- und Jugendtagen ziemlich viel, aber auch nichts Extremes.
Nun hatte ich mir eben mit dem Kauf des SX, da mir geradeausfahren einfach zu langweilig ist und ich schon mal schneller als andere Leute unterwegs bin, in der Kopf gesetzt, bei uns hier in Nürnberg zumindest mal so die ganzen Locations wie Schmausenbuck, Steinbrüchlein etc.  anzugehen. Hat auch bisher alles funktioniert. Ich merke jedoch, dass da doch heftige Blockaden da sind. Das Bike vermittelt zwar Vertrauen, jedoch hab ich echt Angst mal über einen der hier mehrfach auftretenden Kicker zu fahren. Oder Drops, da sind teilweise welche dabei, die sehen von unten echt easy aus, wenn man oben steht sagt aber mein Kopf "niemals!!!". Ich bin schon ganz stolz gewesen, dass ich bei einem Drop von einem Felsen runter mich recht sicher fühle bei ca. 70 cm Höhe ins Flat. Das geht mittlerweile ohne innere Blockaden.
Anders war es heute. Hab mal einen anderen Drop ausprobiert wo eine Wurzel eine natürliche Kante bildet, da gehts nur so 40 cm runter in eine Schräge. Hat das erste Mal gut geklappt, beim zweiten Mal, naja, entweder war ich zu langsam, ich glaub das Hinterrad ist dann an der Kante kleben geblieben, ich hab zudem noch am Lenker schief gezogen - klong lag ich auf der Schulter. Zum Glück war der Waldboden weich.
Anders wars dann auf der sogenannten Downhill-Strecke. Die ist teilweise recht steil und nach einem steilen Stück kommt ohne große Vorbereitungszeit ein ca. 50 cm hoher Absatz. Ich mir dieses Mal gedacht, nachdem schon die letzten Male nicht elegant da runter gingen, ziehste mal dropmäßig am Lenker, wird schon runtergehen. Wahrscheinlich hab ich zuviel gezogen, wieder schräg und wenn ich mich recht entsinne hab ich auch noch das rechte Pedal verloren, auf jeden Fall bin ich richtig böse auf die Nase gefallen. Naja, nicht die Nase, sondern ich bin auf Schulter, Rippen und Hüfte gedonnert und hab mich überschlagen. Tolle Wurst! Nachdem es dann mit dem Atmen wieder funktioniert hat, hatt ich die Nase echt voll und bin Richtung Auto gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg hab ich es mir allerdings nicht nehmen lassen, nochmal meinen "sicheren" Drop runter zu springen. Man muss ja wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebnis mitnehmen  (wehgetan hat das ).
Jetzt sitz ich hier aufm Sofa, versuche auf Grund der Schmerzen so wenig wie möglich zu atmen und mich zu bewegen, und frag mich, ob ich entweder zu hohe Erwartungen an mich selber habe, oder auch einfach zu alt und zu steif mittlerweile bin. Letzteres will ich ja nicht wirklich wahr haben, aber ich ziehe es in Erwägung.
Aber scheinbar geht es anderen ähnlich und ich brauche bloß Geduld (was war das noch gleich???). Mal schauen...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## peterpain (6. März 2011)

man hat leider oft das problem sich an anderen messen zu wollen. Das klappt zwar mit unter,  kann allerdings zu schlechter Laune führen 
Aber an solchen Geschichten mit Treppenstufen zu anfangs merkt man das man immer weniger angst hat. Als nächstes merkt man dann das man keine stufe mehr berührt..und ne woche später reißt man das Bike einfach hoch und denkt sich "Die bin ich letztens noch gefahren..paah"  
Nicht belabern lassen, wenn man nen schlechtes gefühl hat, aber auch mitunter sich selbst noch mal zu herausforderungen prügeln ist sicherlich die einzige möglichkeit um mit sich im reinen zu bleiben. Wenn man angst hat passiert ja auch meist dann irgendwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyX (6. März 2011)

> ...und sobald ihr über 18 seid, vergleicht euch nicht mit Kids und Jugendlichen... da schaut jeder alt aus! Im Gegensatz zu Erwachsenen haben die noch kaum negative Verletzungserfahrungen gemacht und deswegen ist ihr Unterbewußtsein jugendlich rein - macht die Sache deutlich leichter, siehe Post oben!



Ganz meine Meinung! Wenn ich an Sachen denke, die ich als Jugendlicher gemacht habe (und ich bin auch erst 24) läufts mir teilweise kalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## sundawn77 (7. März 2011)

Hallo...

dann will ich im "Senioren-Thread" auch mal Platz nehmen 

Bin jetzt 34 und fahre seit ca 3 jJahren überhaupt MTB. Bislang waren es aber immer nur Touren ohne grosse Schwierigkeitsgrade. Letztes jahr war ich dann mit meinem Nerve AM in Ischgl um mit der Gondel Spass zu haben. Seitdem denk ich an nichts anderes mehr, hab mir ein Speci Enduro 2011 gekauft und möchte dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Park. 
Hab mir auch schon dutzende Videos angesehen. Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind darauf...
Der Respekt ist sehr gross, aber Hauptsache Spass haben...mal schauen wie's klappt


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. März 2011)

@Plastekasper: Meiner Meinung nach hast Du Dich für den Moment einfach überschätzt und dafür (leider) die Quittung kassiert. Ist mir im ersten Jahr mit 'm MTB auch mal passiert (zum, Glück nur diverse Schürfwunden die zwar weh tun, aber nach zwei Wochen war wieder gut). Schalt' einfach wieder 'nen Gang zurück und üb' an kleineren Hindernissen bis zum abkotzen (also bis Du die Dinger im Schlaf springst/drops) und dann kannst Du Dich wieder steigern.


----------



## .floe. (8. März 2011)

Ich glaube, man muss sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, etwas "schaffen zu müssen", im Sinne von "das gehört zum Freeriden dazu, also sollte ich den Kicker/Drop schon mitnehmen und nicht den Chickenway fahren". Ich habe auf diese Art schon beinahe die Lust am Biken verloren, weil ich mich so ständig auf die Fresse gelegt habe und enttäuscht heim gefahren bin. Ich hatte meine besten Erlebnisse in Bikeparks und auf anderen Strecken, wenn ich beim Biken gemerkt habe, dass es grad einfach nur läuft. Neudeutsch nennt man das wohl "Flow". Und wenn ich für diesen Flow mal nen Kicker umfahren muss, dann ist das so. Und wem es dann irgendwann langweilig wird, der muss sich halt langsam an den Kicker ran tasten. Der Flow bringt dir die nötige Sicherheit und das Selbstvertrauen...


----------



## Patrik_87 (3. April 2011)

also ich hab für mich gelernt, das tatsächlich iwann n schalter im kopf um gelegt wird.
die ganze zeit hatte ich total schiss vor einigen steil stücken und war immer total enttäuscht, dass ich diese blöde kopfsperre nit wegbekommen habe und kumper meinte zu mir mach dir nix draus und stress dich nit iwann fährste drann vorbei und denkst dir scheiß drauf und fährst einfach mit freien kopf runter
1 woche später war das dann auch der fall, seit dem habe ich mit steileren stücken keine probleme mehr und so wird das auch mit größeren drops und kickern sein. iwann wenn man dann bereit ist tut man das auch.

an der stelle vielen dank für eure tipps und mut zu sprüche.


----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2011)

Ich bin 42 und mich hat es vor kurzen erst gepackt... guten Sturz hatte ich auch schon aber wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne. Naja ich habe meine Kleidung jetzt noch mehr angepasst und hier in Wiesbaden ist ja nee gute ecke und bei den Gravity Profis kann man sich was abgucken.

Nach mein letzten Sturz mußte ich aber auch erstmal wieder schlucken aber was soll schon passieren... beim Tätowierer hat man länger was davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (3. April 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Ich bin 42 und mich hat es vor kurzen erst gepackt... guten Sturz hatte ich auch schon aber wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne. Naja ich habe meine Kleidung jetzt noch mehr angepasst und hier in Wiesbaden ist ja nee gute ecke und bei den Gravity Profis kann man sich was abgucken.
> 
> Nach mein letzten Sturz mußte ich aber auch erstmal wieder schlucken aber was soll schon passieren... beim Tätowierer hat man länger was davon



Ja, mir gehts genauso... Heute ist es vier Wochen her, seit ich mich auf die Nase gelegt hab und mir die Rippen entweder geprellt oder gebrochen hab (siehe oben). So langsam kann ich auch wieder dran denken mich aufs Bike zu setzen, wenn ich wohl auch noch langsam machen muss, damits nicht wieder schlimmer wird. Aber das wird schon wieder und es wird auch sicher besser.


----------



## GTForce2.009 (5. April 2011)

Servus!

Nach dem ich nun Eure Beiträge gelesen hab, dachte ich mir ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort. Die oben angesprochenen Probleme kann ich gut verstehen ich bin letztes Jahr 30 geworden und hab auch erst 2009 mit dem Freeriden begonnen. Die Blockaden im Kopf sind wirklich recht groß, allerdings bringt es auch einen riesen Spaß sie zu überwinden  Gerade für Anfänger kann ich die Bikeparks nur empfehlen, die sind sauber gebaut-man kann sich langsam steigern-und es baut nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz dran rum! Meine größten Fortschritte hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht, meine Freundin hat mir ein Fahrertraining mit Hans"No Way"Rey spendiert (in Livigno) und da gehts dieses Jahr wieder hin!!!!!!!!! (freu!!!!!!!!)

Ach übrigens stürze ich bei jedem Parkbesuch mind einmal ;-) bis jetzt ging es immer gut, ich bin dann aber auch immer komplett geschützt. Mir ist es vollkommen schleierhaft das es Leute gibt die Sprünge von 3 bis 4 Meter machen und das nur mit Helm?????


----------



## XxFreestylerxX (12. April 2011)

23 is nie im Leben zu altfang klein an bei kleinen Treppen. Die findest du am besten in irgendwelchen Städten.
Es gibt auch noch jede Menge fahrtrainings.

LG
Freestyler


----------



## sebamedd (22. April 2011)

> bis jetzt ging es immer gut, ich bin dann aber auch immer komplett geschützt. Mir ist es vollkommen schleierhaft das es Leute gibt die Sprünge von 3 bis 4 Meter machen und das nur mit Helm?????



Protektoren bieten Schutz, sicher - aber auch der ist begrenzt, und schlimme Verletzungen wie Überstreckung/beugung der wirbelsäule und daraus reultierende schäden werden kaum verhindert (mit den neckbrace teilen siehts mittlerweile vllt wieder anders aus, muss sich zeigen). Protektoren schränken aber auch in der Beweglichkeit ein, auch das kann ein Sicherheitsfaktor sein. Ich kann es durchaus verstehen wenn jemand auf sein fahrerisches können vertraut und darauf abzielt so zu fahren dass er keinen unfall hat und dabei keine protektoren einsetzt, eine garantie gibts es natürlich nie: wenn du keienn fehler machst versagt vllt das material etc.) Aber das kann dir überall passieren, zB auch im Strassenverkehr. Nur die wenigsten rennradler fahren als konsequenz mit integralhelm und protektoren, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

BTT: Zu alt bist du natürlich nicht, aber es stimmt schon: jemand der vllt mit 15 anfängt zu fahren lernt die Bewegungsmuster ganz anders als es ein Erwachsener lernen kann.


----------



## PeKaWe (22. April 2011)

sebamedd schrieb:


> .... Nur die wenigsten rennradler fahren als konsequenz mit integralhelm und protektoren, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden..




Richtig nur die wenigsten Rennradfahrer tun dies. Und wenn man mal einen Rennradler nach einem Unfall gesehen hat fragt man sich warum. Ich zumindest. Ich habe aus diesem Grund mit dem Rennrad fahren aufgehört (und bin dadurch, gott lob, beim MTB gelandet).
Mich habt innerhalb von 8 Monaten 3 mal ein(e) Autofahrer(in) vom Rad geholt. 2 mal hab ich durch gute Reaktion schlimmstes verhindern können.

Ich finde es auch bemerkenswert, dass ein Rennradler (oder im Zweifel auch ein MTBler) sich auf entsprechenden Berg ab Stücken teils mit Tempo 80 zu Tal stürzen, dabei fast nichts an haben, der Chopperfahrer, der kaum schneller ist fährt in Vollleder mit Integrgalhelm.

Ich denke die wichtigste Sicherheitsausrüstung ist der Inhalt des Kopfes und seine Verwendung. Die Protektoren helfen nicht gegen alles, aber gerade beim Anfänger, der unsicher ist können sie helfen sich ein wenig zu entspannen, weil man weiß, dass nicht jeder kleinste Bodenkontakt gleich mit die Knochen zerrupft. 

Ein Freiahrtsschein für folgenfreie Unfälle sind sie bestimmt nicht.

Greetz..


----------



## alterbiker (28. Juni 2013)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> hi, ich fahr jetzt seit 6 monaten CC und touren. Aber schon von Anfang an reizt mich das FR,dem ich mich jetzt mal langsam annehmen will.
> nun bin ich 23 und merke dass es einige Blockaden im Kopf gibt, Steilabfahrten, längere Treppen,usw.
> 
> Was kann man dagegen tun???
> ...


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (29. Juni 2013)

Jou... ich oute mich auch als "ALTEN" Freeride-Hasen  !

Hab erst 2012 nach 18 jähriger Pause wieder angefangen. Erst mit nem FullHaRDY  . Dann so nach und nach gefallen an den viiielen Sprungabsätzen und Schanzen gefunden.

Und nun springe ich Sachen wo ich noch vor 1,5 Jahren gesagt habe, das ist nur was für die Pro´s  (wobei, solche Stellen wird es immer geben). 

Denke, wenn der Ehrgeiz und das Kranke im Hirn vorhanden ist, kann man laaange Freeriden. Vorrausgesetzt man verletzt sich nicht zu sehr.

Bye the way... bin jetzt 39. Da muss ich halt schneller lernen, denn mit über 50 wird´s dann doch bissl hart. Wobei weiter oben geht ja ein Biker mit 52 noch gut ab


----------



## Speci007 (30. Juni 2013)

Mit 23 bist du doch noch recht frisch 

Also ich lass es es noch mit 56 krachen.

Der Zahn der Zeit hat zwar schon seine Spuren am Leib hinterlassen, aber wenn man will, geht doch allerhand.

Der Selbsterhalungstrieb wird mit zunehmendem Alter halt größer.  

Altersgrenzen gibt's nicht, nur Grenzen im Kopf........


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Juli 2013)

Zu alt ist man nie.
Habe mit 23 angefangen. Zuerst 1 Jahr HT dann Umstieg aufs Fully.

Gestern meine ersten Step Ups gesprungen. War ein geiles Gefühl, meine eigenen Grenzen zu überschreiten. Solange man körperlich fit ist und Spaß am fahren hat, sollte man jede freie Minute auf dem Rad verbringen.
Und ganz wichtig: erste Anfänge im Feeride Bereich, immer mit 2-3 erfahrenen Leuten machen. Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. Juli 2013)

Was ist das "zu alt"? Kenn ich nit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Was ist das "zu alt"? Kenn ich nit!



Bis ca. 65 denke ich auch wenn nichts dazwischenkommt gesundheitlich. 
Aber danach? 
Ob ich mit 70 noch im Park von Mäuerchen droppe?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (1. Juli 2013)

Sag niemals nie!
Wer weiss was mal später so sache ist.

Vielleicht gibt es später mal Kaffeefahrten in den Bikepark!


----------



## hulster (2. Juli 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bis ca. 65 denke ich auch wenn nichts dazwischenkommt gesundheitlich.
> Aber danach?
> Ob ich mit 70 noch im Park von Mäuerchen droppe?



Datt wär zumindest ober-cool und ein Video davon würde All-Time-Best Charts knacken.


----------



## shurikn (3. Juli 2013)

Der fährt auch noch mit 70 wetten? [ame="http://vimeo.com/43820572"]Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Peeeet (4. Juli 2013)

*bbb*


----------



## Tomak (8. Juli 2013)

Dachte mit 50 kannste Dich nicht mehr outen und der Knabe ist 65....

Respekt !!!

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## hulster (8. Juli 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Der fährt auch noch mit 70 wetten? Biker4Life:  entspannt & locker on Vimeo



Ich frozzel hier rum und dabei gibt es das schon längst. 

Respekt!!! 

Aber ich will in dem alter auch noch Spaß auf dem Bike haben - auch wenn es nicht unbedingt Freeride sein muss.


----------



## corra (8. Juli 2013)

1. mann ist immer nur so alt wie mann sich fühlt 

2. alt werden können wir nicht verhindern aber erwachsen werde ich wann ich      das will 

3. ich merke es grad selber seit 18 jahren auf dem bike langsam werden die drops kleiner , die kicker flacher , mann denkt mehr nach . dafür ist der der spass ungebrochen und wenn mann den mal die alten dinger runtergeht ist man umso geflaschter


----------



## Speci007 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre oft mit Leuten, da sind zwei zusammen älter als ich, die könnten meine Söhne ein.(Dann wären die aber noch hübscher) 
Wir haben zusammen einen einen Mordspaß u. im Up-u.downhill das gleiche Tempo.
Einer lernt vom Anderen. So soll's sein. Generationen Überschreitende Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (8. Juli 2013)

Na geht doch! 
Top Film, noch fragen ? Alles machbar.


----------



## a-rs (8. Juli 2013)

Ich war jetzt auch mit 40+ das erste Mal mit nem Fully im Bikepark unterwegs ...

... und es hat tierisch Spass gemacht. Vielleicht waren die Drops nicht so hoch wie bei anderen aber das ist mir egal. 

Spass muss es machen

ARS


----------



## Otterauge (8. Juli 2013)

Bin seit 2j auch nicht mehr vom Bike zu trennen.. die 44 gehen noch.... der graue Panter ist vorne


----------



## Speci007 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich sag mal, alte Männer lasst es krachen. 
Seniorenpower   
Da hat doch das Moos in der Tasche gleich ne andere Bedeutung....


----------



## a-rs (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, ja ...

Während dem Studium (nicht der moderne Bachalor, sonder die klassischen 16+ Semester) da hatte man Zeit zum Biken, nur keine Kohle für ein Bike.

Jetzt ist es anders rum  oder  je nach Perspektive.


----------



## mpmarv (9. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren Motorrad auf der Straße und Rennstrecke und habe letztes Jahr endgültig Blut geleckt am Offroadsport. Es ist zwar erstmal eine Umstellung, aber inzwischen wird es langsam!

Gerade bei Sprüngen habe ich noch eine Kopfsperre, wird aber immer besser! Inzwischen fühle ich mich auf meinen Offroadgeräten sehr wohl und das lebhafte Fahrverhalten im Dreck ist mal was anderes  (Zudem ist es unfassbar günstig  )

Wenn man stetig fährt und sich immer neue Ziele setzt, steigert man sich ja ganz von alleine. Mein Ziel für diese Saison: Sicher springen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kailer (9. Juli 2013)

Patrik_87 schrieb:


> hi, ich fahr jetzt seit 6 monaten CC und touren. Aber schon von Anfang an reizt mich das FR,dem ich mich jetzt mal langsam annehmen will.
> nun bin ich 23 und merke dass es einige Blockaden im Kopf gibt, Steilabfahrten, längere Treppen,usw.
> 
> Was kann man dagegen tun???
> ...



Natürlich bist du mit 23 nicht zu alt. Blockaden im Kopf kommen aber nicht nur vom Alter, sondern auch von einer übermäßig behüteten Kindheit, zu rationaler Lebenseinstellung, Traumata, genetischer Veranlagung... bei spielenden Kleinkindern sieht man ja schon, dass einige eher draufgängerisch unterwegs sind und andere vor allem Angst haben. In der Teenagerzeit ist das dann ein riesiges Problem für die weicheren Kiddies, weil der peer pressure sie dazu zwingt, gegen ihre Instinkte zu handeln. In den 20ern gibt sich das dann aber wieder...


----------



## WDeibl (23. August 2013)

kann mir mal jemand runterhelfen??????????? ich bin 49 .......... und habe mit 47 angefangen ............. zu alt mit 23 ..... wie geil is das denn?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. August 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Wenn man stetig fährt und sich immer neue Ziele setzt, steigert man sich ja ganz von alleine. Mein Ziel für diese Saison: Sicher springen!


Wir sind uns einig. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19RoimhMLvs"]treppendroppen - YouTube[/nomedia] mein erstes Mal. Vor zwei Jahren (mit 68) habe ich beschlossen, richtig Biken zu lernen und mir dieses Bike zugelegt, ein paar Kurse gemacht, und jetzt macht es richtig Spaß. Letzte Woche war ich das erste Mal in einem Bike Park (Osternohe). Auf der Blue Line ging es prima, samt den kleinen Drops. Nur der dämliche Liftbügel war absolut gegen mich.


----------



## effx (23. August 2013)

Cheers Paul,

dem Video nach ist dein Rebound damals für Sprünge in´s Flache zu schnell eingestellt gewesen. Haste das heute im Griff?

Beste Grüße, effx


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. August 2013)

effx schrieb:


> dem Video nach ist dein Rebound damals für Sprünge in´s Flache zu schnell eingestellt gewesen. Haste das heute im Griff?


Ja, ich habe daraufhin am Dämpfer etwas herumgespielt und komme jetzt besser zurecht. Ich musste ohnehin erst noch lernen, wie ich das der Strecke (Drops, Trail) anzupassen habe.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. August 2013)

WDeibl schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand runterhelfen??????????? ich bin 49 .......... und habe mit 47 angefangen ............. zu alt mit 23 ..... wie geil is das denn?



Jaja, wenns auf die 30 zugeht, dann denkt man eben man wird zu alt für alles. 
Nach 30 isses dann komplett egal.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (24. August 2013)

Selber ist man nie zu alt 

Aber wie ich heute gesehen habe schadet es nichts sich mit Jüngeren zusammen zu tun. 

Hab heute einige Sprünge die ich seit 1,5 Jahren vor mir herschiebe gemeistert. Aber erst nachdem ein paar Jüngere gleichgesinnte mich angefixt haben 

Bin selbst 39.... sie waren 23  

... ha ja, mit 20 da hat man noch Träume, da wachsen gen Himmel noch Bäume.... usw. 

Als nächstes fahren wir zusammen in den Bikepark.... huihuiui das wird lustig


----------



## biker-wug (25. August 2013)

Naja, ich fahre MTB seid ich 13 bin, mal mehr mal weniger, seid 7-8 Jahren wieder intensiv, vor 2 Jahren dann angefangen mit Bikepark, Springen usw...!!

Ich muss mich da schon immer richtig überwinden, wenn ich neue Sprünge probiere, jetzt hat es mich letzte Woche erwischt, Schlüsselbein, das dauert jetzt sicherlich wieder ewig, bis ich mir was zutraue.

Im Alter, ich bin knapp 35, denkt man einfach mehr nach, hängt auch mehr dran, Job, Haus, Frau, Kind usw.....
Kommt auch viel auf den Job an, ich muss körperlich voll belastbar sein, da bremst einen jede Verletzung Monate aus. Finde das macht auch viel aus.

Aber das es sehr unterschiedliche Typen gibt, ist schon klar!!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (25. August 2013)

Fahre mittlerweile seit 1,5 Jahren wieder intensiv. Eigentlich nur noch Freeride mit Sprüngen und Singletrails.

Anfangs noch ohne nichts. Dann mit Helm. Später kamen Knieschoner dazu. Dann Gloves. Nach einem Rippenbruch meines Bikekollegen und meinem Drang nach noch weiteren und höheren Sprüngen auch noch ein Oberkörper Vollprotektor. 

Und nachdem ich eben mit diesen Jungs den Drop aus ca. 2 Meter ins Gefälle gemeistert habe hab ich mir auch noch nen Fullface bestellt.

Das Risiko sich zu verletzten ist dann zwar limitiert aber auch nie ausgeschlossen. Vor allem wenn das Gehirn immer Höherweiterschneller schreit . Aber ab irgendeinem Schwierigkeitsgrad wird auch bei mir Schluss sein. Bin ja kein Pro-Racer.


----------



## staycool (8. September 2013)

@biker-wug:
Kenn ich, habe mich gestern auch verletzt. Da setzt sofort das Kopfkino verstärkt ein....
Mit 50 ist man nicht mehr so unbekümmert wie mit 20, ich habe auch erst mit 44 angefangen. Vom damaligen Enduro zum Freerider bin ich jetzt beim Downhiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (9. September 2013)

Am WE war ich zum ersten mal im Hindelang Bikepark. Meine Mitfahrer waren alle um die 23 Jahre alt. 
Da merkt man schon noch den jugendlichen Wahnsinn . Wobei ich noch gut mithalten konnte. Nur an einem Drop hab ich kapituliert. 

Nur zu gut, dass ich mir vorher noch nen Fullface und bessere Knieschoner gekauft habe 

Mich hat es 4 mal zerlegt  . 1. auf den Oberkörper 2. auf das Knie 3. auf den Oberschenkel, Unterarm und Kopf 4. auf die unteren Bauchmuskeln. 

Das ganze auf Stein kommt nicht so gut. Ich hab mir aber immer mehr Sorgen um mein Bike gemacht 

Ohne Protektoren wär ich im Krankenhaus gelandet!

Die Risikobereitschaft sollte halt immer ein wenig dem Fahrkönnen angepasst werden  . Unabhängig vom Alter.

Aber auch eine Frau Ende 40 is die schwarze Piste mit nem DH´ler runter.... es geht also.


----------



## biker-wug (9. September 2013)

Je älter ich werde, auch durch Frau und Kind, desto mehr denke ich an die Folgen eines Crashs, dass ist mein Hauptproblem.

Jetzt durch meine Claviculafraktur geht es sicherlich wieder von vorne los, da mich das erstmal ausbremst. Da spielen viele Sachen rein, einmal der Chef, der logischerweise nicht begeistert ist, wenn ich, mal wieder, durch ne Verletzung länger ausfalle.
Dann die Frau, weil ich daheim rum auch komplett ausfalle.

Und nicht zu vergessen meine Tochter, mit der ich dann nicht richtig rumtoben kann, geschweige denn schwimmen gehen oder sowas.

Das haben die meisten Jüngeren einfach nicht, dadurch trauen sie sich einfach viel mehr.

Aber ich kann auch damit leben, wenn ich im Bikepark einiges nicht fahre/springe. Mehr stinkt es mir daheim rum, wenn ich da stellen nicht knacken kann.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (9. September 2013)

Das gute am Hindelanger Bikepark Besuch war, dass sich mein Kopf Limit wieder weiter nach oben verschoben hat. 
Die ganze Piste nur Stein. Da brüggelst Du über unbekannte Kanten und merkst in der Luft, dass da vorne ne sch... Landefläche ist. 

Wo ich den Jungs (die den Park gut kennen) einfach in deren Tempo hinterher bin gings gut, da überspringst Du einfach die großen Steine. Als ich konditionell am Ende war hatte ich den übelsten Sturz. Zu langsam zu verkrampft zu.... autsch 
Danach hab ich aber auch langsamer gemacht.

Dumm war nur, dass ich ein paar Stellen gerne mal zu droppen probiert hätte.... aber die Landungen auf Stein sind mir zu derb. Da liebe ich doch unseren heimischen Waldboden


----------



## regenmagichnich (12. September 2013)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hä? Ich habe erst mit 32 richtig mit freeriden bzw. DH-fahren angefangen. Klar denkt man etwas mehr über die Folgen nach als mit 17, aber es ist vor allem eine Frage der Gewöhnung.
> 
> Das Alter ist sicher nicht der Grund für deine Blockaden, vielmehr die fehlende Routine und die noch nicht so sichere Radbeherrschung.
> Wenn du erst 6 Monate bikest ist das völlig normal. Wenn du schnell Fortschritte machen willst, ist ein Techniktraining hilfreich. Es geht auch ohne, dauert aber je nach Talent deutlich länger. Also üben, üben, üben und häufiger mal mit Leuten fahren die eine bessere Fahrtechnik haben. Da kann man sich viel abgucken oder Tipps bekommen.




Moin! bin 30 und die einzigen offroaderfahrungen früher mit meinem 24er Kinderbmx gemacht. Wir sind vierstufige Treppen runter gesprungen und haben uns schanzen in den Wald gebastelt. Und jetzt, knapp zwei jahrzehnte später juckts mir in den Fingern. Ich hab bock auf Dirt, Freeride und Downhill, aber auch ne menge schietepiepen, was wohl am alter liegt. Früher bin ich auch skateboard in der halfpipe gefahren, ohne Helm, dafür aber mit richtig fetten knieprotektoren. Wie dem auch sei, so wie früher ist es nicht mehr. Ich hab echt schiss und muss mich da gaaanz langsam ranwagen.
Was kostet so ein Fahrtechnikkurs?


----------



## Wenzel79 (19. September 2013)

Also ich hab auch erst mit 32 Jahren angefangen mit dem Biken. Fahr jetzt schon seit zwei Jahren intensiv und mache mittlerweile größere Doubles und hohe Drops (3-4m). Styling wie Tabletop oder X-up kommt auch langsam deutlich raus, den Whip übe ich seit kurzem.

Insgesamt halte ich Freeride/Downhill ohnehin eher für eine Sportart, die sich durch einen relativ hohen Altersdurchschnitt auszeichnet. In den Bikeparks trifft man sehr viele Ü30-Fahrer, die meisten davon gute Fahrer noch dazu.

Man ist mMn also nie zu alt um damit anzufangen, aber man sollte bei so einem gefährlichen Sport auf jeden Fall seine Grenzen kennen. 
Ergo: Alter und Reife können im Prinzip nur von Vorteil sein...


----------



## Otterauge (19. September 2013)

Der Thread ist ein lacher wenn 20~30jährige sich zu alt für etwas fühlen... Jungs wenn die Augen langsam nachlassen und man Nachts zum Pinkeln raus muß dann kann man von zu alt sprechen, so ist es eine Farce!


----------



## osarias (19. September 2013)

Mein Dad ist 55 und der ballert in den Bikeparks überall mit runter. Klar, große Sprünge nimmt der nicht mit, aber kleinere Drops (ca. 1,5m) und was es sonst noch so gibt ist er voll am Start. Sehr selten das er mal wo nicht runter kommt, letzes Jahr dürfte die einzige Stelle das Steilstück auf dem IXS DH in Pila bei gewesen sein.

Pflegt sogar einen eigenen Trail in unserer Heimat mit Steinfeldern und Sprüngchen.

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt, Spaß muss es machen!!!


----------



## Spacetime (19. September 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29902

der nette Herr da vor mir ist ganze 47 Jahr jung und zieht mich 31 Jahre jung vom speed noch immer ab... 

der erste Double im Clip


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2013)

Hat ja auch mehr Schwungmasse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: "Hab alles drauf, jaaaaa, jieeee".
Seahr guat! (im besten Graubünder Dialekt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (20. September 2013)

Vorausschauend fahren.
Über was für einen Kiesel dein Vorderrad grad drüberrollt braucht dich
nicht zu interessieren



Patrik_87 schrieb:


> cool danke =D
> also ganz nach dem prinzip: "jeder fängt mal klein an"!
> 
> habt ihr für mich noch ein paar anfängertipps??? so im allgemeinen


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> ..Jungs wenn die Augen langsam nachlassen und man Nachts zum Pinkeln raus muß dann kann man von zu alt sprechen, so ist es eine Farce!


----------



## Mr.Worf (20. September 2013)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ein lacher wenn 20~30jährige sich zu alt für etwas fühlen... Jungs wenn die Augen langsam nachlassen und man Nachts zum Pinkeln raus muß dann kann man von zu alt sprechen, so ist es eine Farce!



_*So lange man(n) sich noch den Sack, rasiert, ist Mann jung*_!


----------

